# Pre fouling your barrel



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

For those of you that prefer to shoot with a fouled barrel, what method do you use to foul the barrel before your first shot? I have just been shooting a bullet knowing it won't be in the same group as the others. That is kind of dumb just wasting a bullet so I thought I would see what everyone else does.

Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was taught to shoot one primer with an unloaded barrel.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Same hear........I don't foul my barrel usually, but when done, a 209 primer does the trick. If you really want to make sure add a 50gr. pellet with it. Makes a good show. :wink:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

shooting a primer will only clean out the channel for the ignition. like tagalong said you will need to shoot some powder without a bullet to foul your barrel.
after fouling your barrel take a damp cleaning patch and just swipe the barrel once only this will leave a fine film of fouling in the barrel.
also doing this after every shot will put the barrel in the same condition as the shot before it.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So when you put in some powder do you put a patch or anything else on it? 
As for swabbing, I always use one damp (spit patch) swipe inbetween shots. If I shoot on a cleaned barrel my first shot is almost always 3" low and a little left of the rest of my group. My groups stay around 2-21/2 inches on a swabed barrel and about 3-4 inches if I don't. When I am hunting I almost always for get to swab after I take a shot. Nerves I guess but I have never been able to swab then reload. Course I have never NEEDED the 2nd shot either, they have either been on the ground or heading for another ridge. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I will pour anywhere form 40-50 grains down the barrel cap and fire the puff of smoke is kinda cool 8) no need to add anything else. wipe and you are reading for firing.
as for wiping, a spit patch is great. when I'm at the range I have some patches just for wiping and they are prelubed with the same lube for my patch's.. down the barrel once and out is all that is needed just make sure you do the same thing everytime consistency is the key behind keeping accuracy. _O\ 
as for hunting the second follow up shot, O*-- not wiping is fine. in fact today I fired one with out the wiping and it hit right next to the first shot.

i make my own patch and lube...if you want to start making your own patches use the pillow ticking 100% cotton. 

here is a recipe for some lube it is very popular 
Stumpy's Moose Juice

A general purpose black powder solvent and liquid patch lube. Shake well before using

Castor Oil 3 oz.
Murphy's Oil Soap 1 oz.
Witch Hazel 4 oz.
Isopropyl Alcohol (91%) 8 oz.
Water (non-chlorinated if available) 16 oz.

I dip my patching in this twice and let it dry laid flat on wax paper in between. Makes a semi-dry patch material that's easy to carry & use. If you don't mind carrying a little bottle it's a GREAT liquid lube as is.

I will also get about 100 patchs and add 1 cup of the lube to the patchs and then squeeze them in my hand and then put them in a tight container this way they stay a little damp. you do not want them soaking wet.

one way you might try to tighten up your group is to try out some wonder wads you will need the hard felt ones and put it on top of the powder before the bullet. this will help seal in the gases. ox-yoke makes some good ones.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not that experienced at muzzeloading hunting but this is my thinking. At the range or sighting in I clean the bore (with a damp patch and a dry patch) between every shot. My omega is much easier to load when I do this. Anyway, if I am sighting in through a clean bore, why would I want to have a fouled bore for hunting? I think my first shot will be the most improtant one anyway particularly with a smoke pole. Now with my center fire rifle I sight in and hunt with a fouled bore. But I foul it by shooting bullets though it. I think the coper fouling effects the velocity and thus the point of impact more than smokeless powder fouling. I admit that black powder or substitute makes more powder fouling than smokeless powder but my point that if you sight in with a clean bore, hunt with a clean bore. If you hunt with a fouled bore, sight in with a fouled bore.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

campfire the bore diameters of smoke less rifles are of the size of the bullet that you are shooting.
in black powder the bore size is larger than the bullet being fired the reason for fouling and the use of patches, and sabots. the bore needs to be sealed to keep the gases from the powder charge from escaping from the sides of the bullet. its very important to use the correct sabots and patches in muzzle loaders
if this is not done then you will get shots that go all over the place.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> campfire the bore diameters of smoke less rifles are of the size of the bullet that you are shooting.
> in black powder the bore size is larger than the bullet being fired the reason for fouling and the use of patches, and sabots. the bore needs to be sealed to keep the gases from the powder charge from escaping from the sides of the bullet. its very important to use the correct sabots and patches in muzzle loaders
> if this is not done then you will get shots that go all over the place.


Does powder fouling in the bore make the gas seal more consistant or less consistant?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

fouling is adding to the diameter of the bore. if you do not clean it eventually you will pounding your bullet down the barrel. your patch or sabot is sealing in the gases.

by leaving a film of fouling which could be just that .0001 of an inch you need to seal it properly. it is aiding in the sealing its better than going to a larger size patch or sabot.

if your rifle shoots better without leaving it dirty then do not do it. but how does it shoot later on in the day after shooting others?


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> campfire the bore diameters of smoke less rifles are of the size of the bullet that you are shooting.
> in black powder the bore size is larger than the bullet being fired the reason for fouling and the use of patches, and sabots. the bore needs to be sealed to keep the gases from the powder charge from escaping from the sides of the bullet. its very important to use the correct sabots and patches in muzzle loaders
> if this is not done then you will get shots that go all over the place.


This is why I do not foul my barrel anymore because I shoot powerbelt bullets which are TRUE diameter bullets. The plastic gas check does the sealing power.......the new hornady SST all coppers, same principle.........no sabots, no patches, no fouling.


----------

